# Mick Lally R.I.P.



## Sunny (31 Aug 2010)

Very sorry to hear this. 

http://www.rte.ie/ten/2010/0831/lallym.html


----------



## PaddyW (31 Aug 2010)

Ah Jaysus, R.I.P. Miley


----------



## fobs (31 Aug 2010)

THats sad....still quite young and so talented.


----------



## Betsy Og (31 Aug 2010)

A great pity, a man that had plenty of good years ahead of him. Also seemed a very sound character, any interviews I read of him he seemed a fairly frugal lad, cycling around the place - I dont think the Celtic Tiger ever influenced him.

He'll live long in the memory of anyone under, say, 25 from the institution that was Glenroe.


----------



## Ceist Beag (31 Aug 2010)

Very sad news, R.I.P. Mick.


----------



## ney001 (31 Aug 2010)

Rip - sad to hear that today - very likeable bloke!  Was he sick?


----------



## Graham_07 (31 Aug 2010)

Wonderful actor and great stage presence. Sad indeed.


----------



## Sunny (31 Aug 2010)

Even though it should be said that the Miley/Fidelma scene in the hay barn gave me nightmares for weeks!


----------



## liaconn (31 Aug 2010)

Very sad news.

Ney, apparently he was in hospital but it was a short illness.


----------



## MandaC (31 Aug 2010)

Very sad news.  Memories of sitting watching Glenroe and Murphy's Micro Quiz-m on Sunday evenings eating crinke cut chips and granby burgers.

Could not wait to see what happened with Miley and Biddy.

Sad day.


----------



## Shawady (1 Sep 2010)

Only seen him in The Matchmaker a couple of months ago and was commenting on how he never looked any different over the years.


----------



## pixiebean22 (1 Sep 2010)

Seen him a good few times in little spar shop on the south circular road, very pleasant, chatty man and obviously a screen legend for us.  RIP.


----------



## AlastairSC (1 Sep 2010)

An Irish institution. What did he die of?


----------



## Complainer (1 Sep 2010)

AlastairSC said:


> What did he die of?


He died of a Tuesday.


----------



## AlastairSC (1 Sep 2010)

Glad to see you're into recycling, Complainer! Old but good. But do you know the answer to my question?


----------



## Marion (1 Sep 2010)

What did he die of?

Lung cancer - apparently. At least, this is what I read on some newspaper headline in a shop this morning.

Marion


----------



## Arabella (3 Sep 2010)

I read somewhere that it was Emphysema. The elasticity of the lungs is diminished and the exchange of gases is badly affected. It also stated that this type of disease is on the increase while heart disease is falling.


----------

